# Baby cyps



## Ellen (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are pics of the plants that grew from the little scraps of root that came in the baggies this spring. I think there are now 11 or 12 of each - just about a full head count. The reginae seem to be catching up with the favillianum. 

Here are the favs:




And here are the regs:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 5, 2007)

They look just like mine.....Eric


----------



## Ellen (Aug 6, 2007)

Eric, I guess that's not too surprising since I think they're all siblings. Are you planning to leave yours outside during the winter?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

My reginae all seem to be the size of your largest. But all my Fav's seem to have died . Maybe there will be some trading next Spring!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm going to leave them outdoors until the leaves fade, then wrap them in plastic bags and keep them in the fridge until April...too young to go outdoors...Eric


----------



## fundulopanchax (Aug 28, 2007)

Ellen,

The babies look very pleased with themselves! Congratulations! While they can be transplanted earlier, they should be happy in those pots for about three seasons.

By the way, all the reginae seedlings were from one pod as were all the favillianum. I sent out nearly 300 of each - until the season had progressed to the point where everything else had broken dormancy. The remainders are in my shade house waiting for winter to come on.

Ron Burch


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

Latest on Cyp seedlings: They've all died down for the winter, so the pots look empty. Ron, can I leave them outside all winter? Our winter temperatures seldom go below freezing, but do occasionally get down to the 20's in December/January. Last winter we even had a couple of nights when temps were down in the teens. Can the babies take these cold temperatures, or should I bring them inside?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 14, 2007)

Ellen said:


> Latest on Cyp seedlings: They've all died down for the winter, so the pots look empty. Ron, can I leave them outside all winter? Our winter temperatures seldom go below freezing, but do occasionally get down to the 20's in December/January. Last winter we even had a couple of nights when temps were down in the teens. Can the babies take these cold temperatures, or should I bring them inside?



Hi, Ellen,

You can leave them outside but you should protect them from rapid temperature swings. Having them in surrounded by something light and fluffy to simulate 2 or 3 inches of leaves would be perfect. The main thing is to prevent rapid freeze-thaws that can dry out the buds and roots. Also, make sure they stay moist during the winter. Here in CT where the temperatures can vary 50 degrees during the winter, I keep all the youngsters like this in 18 quart sterilite boxes from Wal Mart. I water well, let them drain a couple of hours, then put them into the boxes and fill with moist but not sopping wet leaves, cover, and they stay on the floor of the shadehouse where they come up perfect in the spring. Since you stay warmer most of the time, I would check them every month or so to make sure they are moist.

Ron


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 14, 2007)

My reginae's died back a few weeks ago (buds are good) and they are in the fridge....favillianum still has a few green leaves....Eric


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, Ron. I'll do the leaf treatment and hope for the best. I have to wait a while for the leaves to fall, though. They're just starting to turn.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

My reginae [being indoors] still have leaves, and may keep them all winter. Should I just put the pots in the fridge?


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have much to go on but that little voice of mine is saying hold out a little bit longer. Both temperature and photoperiod generally play into the equation and the few reginae I've seen have not quite fully died back yet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Some of them are shutting down so I'll wait a few more days, thanx.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

They look exactly like my adult besseae plants after every summer.:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Hien said:


> They look exactly like my adult besseae plants after every summer.:rollhappy:



Maybe you should water the besseae, :wink: hmmmm..?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, Eric,

They often last a bit longer inside but they will start to shut down even with constant temperatures and light. If they start but dont quite go all the way I often "help" them by putting them in the refrigerator overnight for 2 or 3 nights and that convinces them.

Best,

Ron


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going away next week so I'll put them away just before I go. I'll leave the window near them open at nights to drop the temp. Thanx.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 19, 2007)

I think all mine died down in late September when they were really dry. Now that it's raining a lot, a couple have sprouted again. Maybe they're not cold enough (50s) and think it's spring already.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 26, 2008)

GOOD NEWS! The first Cyp sighting was today. Looks like most of the favillianum have made it through their first winter just sitting outside under a pile of leaves, and are sprouting again this year. I imagine the reginae can't be far behind. Ron, any tips for caring for them their second year?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 26, 2008)

Ellen said:


> GOOD NEWS! The first Cyp sighting was today. Looks like most of the favillianum have made it through their first winter just sitting outside under a pile of leaves, and are sprouting again this year. I imagine the reginae can't be far behind. Ron, any tips for caring for them their second year?



Congratulations! The second year is a breeze. They will have a nice root system and be much more robust than in their first year. Still keep them from drying out as they are still fairly small but you should see a nice difference in size.

Ron


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 26, 2008)

4 of my favillianums came up...I put the pot outside...the evil squirrels got to it...now I only have 2. So far, 2 of my reginae's have come up, out of the 4 that survived the summer....Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi everybody! So far I see 3/6 of the Cyp reginae in each of the 2 pots I started. Hopefully, a few more will come up. If not that's OK, after all how many NYC Apartments have Cyps as house plants! . I also ordered a few more from Gardens at Post Hill, so maybe if I learn how to adjust the soil to each plant [pH, fertilizer, proper moisture, etc.] I'll have some success.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Apr 27, 2008)

None of my favillianums survived and I have 3 Cyp reginae coming up and are looking very nice. I am happy with these reults as this is the first attempt at Cyps seedlings.

I tried this years offerings and already have 8 of them poking thier heads up out if the mix


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 27, 2008)

I take that back...one Favillianum. A squirrel ate another yesterday....Arrrgggghhhhhh! Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Um.....maybe you shouldn't leave them outside. You have the sunroom.


----------

